
COBOL Still Handles 70% of Global Business Transactions - harias
https://www.nextbigfuture.com/2020/08/cobol-still-handles-70-of-global-business-transactions.html
======
michelb
Most of the Dutch tax agency and pension calculations run on COBOL as well,
and will be for the foreseeable future. Most bank still run it as well.
Rabobank switched in 2018 to a hybrid setup with IBM Z (whatever that is) but
still uses a lot of COBOL.

On the one hand I'm glad they're using something that works, on the other hand
the immense technical debt now stands in the way of tax reform.

~~~
tyingq
"IBM Z" is their zSeries, which is just the new name for their traditional
mainframe platform. Hybrid might mean it has Linux partitions in addition to a
z/OS (aka OS/390) partition.

------
doonesbury
This is credit cards. I consulted at a major credit card company many years
ago. Their main system was the usual: mainframes with three money buckets one
for charges, one for cash advance, and other. They tried to move the whole
thing to UNIX so they could ditch cobol/mainframes and so that they could have
N money buckets for cross selling deals. But that software project failed.

~~~
arthurcolle
Those legacy banking infra projects are so nice, infinitely milkability™️

------
Narkov
There is no way this is true for all business transactions. Maybe financial
transactions, but are AWS/GClound/et al API calls not business transactions?

~~~
dclusin
I think they mean financial transactions where total $% changes hands between
parties. Not database transactions or API calls.

